# Behringer DSP 110



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

I have just seen one of these on e-bay and read through the description does anyone know if it will do the same job as the DSP1100?

Dave


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there Dave,

I had a quick look at the eBay auction as well as the user's manual at the Behringer site. Nowhere does it say anything about it being a "parametric EQ," although it could be in there somewhere. 

It's definitely different physically from the devices that we normally use (1100, 1124, etc.).

I would recommend waiting for an 1124. It's the most widely used and you will get the most predictable results, as well as the best support from this forum.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup – it doesn’t have any user-adjustable parametric filters, so it’s useless as a subwoofer equalizer.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

ok thanks I will shell out for the real deal then

Dave


----------

